# Sound management: stereo to mono in windows?



## Logos

Hey, I don't know if this is the right place to ask this, but I have been trying for a while to figure out how to divert both the left and right sound channels to the right speaker. If you adjust the balance option in Windows' Volume Control all the way to the right, it just turns off the left speaker. I want the left speaker's sound to come out of the right speaker as well as the right speaker's sound too. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## jimscreechy

If you go to sound and audio properties in the control panel, there is an advanced tab in the speaker settings section at the bottom. Here you set the type of speakers connected to your system and depending on what type of card/drivers you have, you may have an option for selecting 'mono speakers' or 'laptop mono speakers' from the drop down list. 

This does not stop the signal from going to either the right of left but does combine both channels so the the combined signal emerges from both the left and right channels. You can now use the balance to cut of either the left or right. 

Not all cards offer this mono feature.


----------

